# MAP Network Drive not working...



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,
1st this query is all about windows security but related with network. So, hope this is the right section. 
I've a domain controller in win 2008 server. All of my users are member of that domain. Few clients are using XP Pro & most using win 7 pro, where both users are member of the domain.
Now, I made a folder inside that drive in the server named "share folder" to all the users, to access & save their data. To access from each PC, created a 'short cut' of that drive, using "Mapp network drive".
But, the users with XP Pro, getting a error when trying to open that short cut to share folder see atachment from few days (see attachment).

So, I just use the IP of the domain "\\192.XXX.X.XXX" & gave them the access. But, in this way, no security working on folders inside share folder!!! I mean they can open every folder, but they are blocked!!!!!!
But, with win7, they can accessing the folder & also security working.
What's wrong, plz ask for more query if needed. This is very urgrnt.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## PhilGT (Nov 24, 2010)

Does your share name have a space? Remove the space and try again. ie \\servername\sharename not \\servername\share name. Some versions of Windows have issues with spaces in share names. 

I would also change the name to something else as a test eg \\servername\datastore if the above doesnt work.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

the message says z: is already in use.

post the results of a net use for review.

"I just use the IP of the domain "
This means you don't have DNS setup correctly. Surprised you could join the workstations to the domain if this is the case.

do a nslookup yourservername from a workstation and post the results. Thx


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,
Yes my share neme has a space. Is there any problem with space?
And see attachment, tried to Map again with different case but failed.
It's telling "The network path not found"!

Plz see below the nslookup:

C:\Documents and Settings\administrator>nslookup magnusbd.com
Server: magnus-server.magnusbd.com
Address: 192.168.1.201

Name: magnusbd.com
Addresses: 192.168.1.201, 202.126.124.90

here I m little confused about the IP - 202.126.124.90. It's not in my system.

Other thing is that, in XP pro, if the users has administrative privilege, then security not work on them?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you get that ip because magnusbd.com is a public domain name.

http://www.magnusbd.com/

I also need you to do a nslookup not of magnusbd.com but of magnus-server from a workstation.

Please post a ipconfig /all from a win7 machine and an xp machine for review. Thx


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,
1. nslookup from a work station (XP):

C:\Documents and Settings\administrator>nslookup magnus-server
Server: magnus-server.magnusbd.com
Address: 192.168.1.201
Name: magnus-server.magnusbd.com
Addresses: 192.168.1.31, 192.168.1.201

2. ipconfig /all (XP):C:\Documents and Settings\administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : nurul
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : magnusbd.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : magnusbd.com
magnusbd.com

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : magnusbd.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-2A-BD-ED-AC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.42
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.250
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.201
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.201
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 05, 2011 8:55:14 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 11, 2011 8:55:14 AM


3. from win 7 Pro:
C:\Users\qc10.MAGNUSBD>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : qc10
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : magnusbd.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : magnusbd.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : magnusbd.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-FB-47-B7-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.56(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 05, 2011 1:10:35
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 11, 2011 1:10:41 P
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.250
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.201
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.201
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethern
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-D1-CF-B3-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.magnusbd.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : magnusbd.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.localdomain:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

.....................................................


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

nslookup looks good which is a bit strange considering your having to use the ip address instead of the server name. I would think MS DNS would resolve the server name before it was shoved out to public dns to be resolved.

It's not a good thing to be using a public domain name, which isn't yours, internally. I suspect this is why you are having to use the servers ip.

Ipconfigs look good. One slight exception with the xp box.

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : nurul
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

usually these are set to no like the win7 box. Any idea why they are set to yes like were you using the xp box as a router/bridge?

Being set to yes is only on this xp box not the other xp boxes?

This shouldn't affect the reported differences in server share access though. Using the server ip should negate any name resolution issues.

How are rights assigned? By group? Please describe. Thanks


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,
I've created groups inside AD like-admin,HR,Finance & insert the users.
So, I just allow/block the specific folders/files the group only inside server.

Another strange thing - the folder permissions are not working only 4 PC (XP) among all other 'win XP' when accessing server throush IP! But when accessing through server name, it's working from all PC.


----------



## shiftytech (Jul 9, 2008)

First of all, you shouldn't be manually mapping the drive if you have Server 2008. There's a sweet little tool we like to call "Group Policy." Check it out.

Group Policy Drive Mapping

Remove all of your manual maps, get rid of any login scripts for maps, and use GP. Make sure you have your Windows XP machines up to date (specifically, with this update), and from your "Run" command, do a "gpupdate /force" on each machine once the drive is mapped. 

The point of having the server, is so that you can configure everything on the server and just push changes to your clients. If you don't already have RDP enabled on your client machines, you need to. Then you won't have to leave your chair to make necessary changes.


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Shift,
I've read the article, but can't find how to open GPEDIT in my 2008!
Can you plz instruct me every steps.

Thankxxx


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If you can't map manually you will not be successful with a more complex approach using group policy.

You need to correct the fundimental issues of name resolution and share/file level access first.

akaki did you correct the xp box settings for wins proxy and routing?


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Wand,
Sorry, but I m in big confision now. What u mean by Map manually?
Here I've gave a basic idea about my server folders security system like before: 

--> "I've created groups inside AD like-admin,HR,Finance & insert the users.
So, I just allow/block the specific folders/files the groups only inside server security Tab".

Now, to access share folder, I just MAP that drive manually in every PC (XP/win7). In win7, mapping working nicely with security. But facing problem in 4 PC (XP only). Most of the time mapping not working, so I've to access using IP. So, I just want to know where is my mistake?

To folow Shift's link- I've found that, I've to run 'gpedit.msc'. But please look at my attachment & the linked page details. The options are different under "User Configuration".
So, again I need to to know my missing points. Is that so - I need to creat group policy 1st, then proceed?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Did you correct these settings on the xp boxes?

You write conflicting statements;
"Most of the time mapping not working, so I've to access using IP." post 12
"But when accessing through server name, it's working from all PC" post 8

So which is it? If dns is properly configured both server ip and server name will work.

Which is not working on the xp boxes?

How about a ipconfig /all from the server for review.


----------

